# Blue



## ross_cj250 (Mar 1, 2008)

The car's clean, the sky's blue, there's just a few white clouds about and all is well with the world...maybe!  [IMG]http://i641.photobucket.com/albums/uu138/ross_cj250/IMG_1969b.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## beeyondGTR (Jun 16, 2009)

I do love the headlights and I saw your chrome mirrors which looks great. it is a beautiful car but I still like the MK1 better
with some exterior mod's added

Have fun driving  life is to short not to enjoy......


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Nice TTS mate, love it in that blue


----------



## SVStu (Dec 11, 2006)

Should be able to buff out those cloudy bits of paintwork :lol:


----------

